#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-14
<zleap> hi
<zleap> is there a manual out for ubuntu 10.10 ?
<daker> zleap, not yet released
<zleap> ok
<zleap> thanks
<daker> zleap, yw
<zleap> trying to do something simple with microsoft is a nignmare,  jujst to get the trial version to play a file
<zleap> trial versionof MS office,  sufice to say it may get dumped for open office
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-16
<godbyk> hey, jenkins!
<jenkins> hey man hows you?
<godbyk> give me a few minutes and I'll have a better answer for you.
<godbyk> I just got back in from shoveling snow for 25 minutes.
<godbyk> so you'll have to wait for my body temperature to acclimate and my glasses to defog. :-)
<jenkins> wow how deap is it out there?
<godbyk> It's not deep at all.. maybe an inch or so.  (There was another inch a couple days ago, too.)
<godbyk> I've decided that I hate my snow shovel, however.
<godbyk> :)
<jenkins> haha
<jenkins> not as much  snow then really
<godbyk> no, not too much snow. just took a while 'cause I'm out of shape and my shovel sucks.
<godbyk> I did the driveway, too, which is probably about as much surface area as the sidewalk.
<godbyk> All in all, it's still not much to complain about.
<godbyk> (Not that that'll prevent me from complaining just the same, mind you!)
<jenkins> :) I know how you feel we always clear the drive when it snows here
<jenkins> hows the manual going I feel very out of touch. Living at home, running scouts and work has zapped my time
<godbyk> Very slowly, I think.
<jenkins> i think....?
<godbyk> I need to tackle the index soon.  I'm not sure how everything else is coming along.
<godbyk> There haven't been any status reports for a little while, so I'm not sure what's been happening.
<jenkins> hmm not good I whish i was at uni to help as i have more time there. I guess we have not gained many people then?
<godbyk> Not that I'm aware of.
<godbyk> Do you know what the status of Quickshot (client and server both) is?
<godbyk> Can we get a PPA for the latest version and make sure that the server is configured to be used for all our manual editions (lucid-e1, -e2, and maverick)?
<godbyk> I think screenshots is one of the big remaining to do items.
<jenkins> erm tbh I haev not touched it in ages I can send up the latest version to the ppa at the weekend
<godbyk> That'd be awesome if you could find some time to do that.
<jenkins> as for the server flan is a better person to ask. I will do my best
<godbyk> Based on the emails I've received from him, it sounds like he's swamped at work these days.
<jenkins> sounds like we both are then :(
<godbyk> Tomorrow is the last day of the semester here.
<godbyk> So I'll be on break soon.
<godbyk> I'll still have to work a bunch, but hopefully I can eek out some time to move things forward on the manual project.
<jenkins> cool, I don't finish work untill the 23rd
<godbyk> I'll be at my parents' house from the 23rd to the 28th.  So I probably won't get much done during that time.
<jenkins> I don't think many people will
<dutchie> i should probably have done considerably more than i have
<dutchie> but i am still here
<jenkins> Hey dutchie hows you?
<dutchie> fine really
<dutchie> nothing much going on now
<jenkins> hows uni been going?
<dutchie> knackering
<jenkins> :(
<jenkins> night all o/
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-17
<c7p> hello all :)
<godbyk> Hey, c7p
<c7p> how is it going ?
<Infosoft> Hey godbyk! Somehow I didn't noticed you were online :) / Hello c7p
<c7p> hi Infosoft
<Infosoft> Who could make the last Lithuanian screenshot? I don't have a Bluetooth adapter. :/
<Infosoft> Neither other translators do :/
<c7p> i could :P
<c7p> i have an adapter, i can boot from quickshots live cd and do the job
<c7p> but is the server up ?
<godbyk> c7p: I don't think the live cd will work anymore since it's using the old server (which isn't working at the moment).
<godbyk> unless they've made a new live cd that uses the new server..
<Infosoft> Quickshot is working. The only way to work with it is to save qsproj file on the desktop and then to run it with new Quickshot version
<Infosoft> But there's no new LiveCD
<Infosoft> For some reasons Quickshot was unable to get qsproj file from the specified URL
<Infosoft> However URL was correct
<godbyk> jenkins said he'd try to get quickshot packaged up this weekend and put in the ppa.
<godbyk> flan's been insanely busy at work.
<c7p> i can install the quickshot on a typical live cd session and use it, right ?
<Infosoft> c7p: yes
<c7p> cool no worries Infosoft ;) -i hope-
<Infosoft> Don't forget firstly to install Lithuanian language support files
<c7p> yap don't worry, i think i'll do it tonight
<Infosoft> Thanks!
<c7p> any instructions how i can use the new quickshot ? i mean what do you need ? since the server isn't up you must be working alternatively
<Infosoft> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:quickshotdevs/quickshot-release     2. sudo apt-get update     3. sudo apt-get install quickshot      4. Save http://flan.uguu.ca:5000/ump/10-04/%5Bump%5D10-04.qsproj on the desktop or somewhere else. Run Quickshot...
<Infosoft> There should be only one needed screenshot on the list
<c7p> ok the 4th was what i needed
<Infosoft> The language: Lithuanian (lt_LT)
<c7p> got it ;)
<c7p> brb
<c7p> hello
<c7p> Infosoft: i took the screenshot and now i'm on the submit/recapture screen
<c7p> typically by pressing submit the screenshot gets uploded
<c7p> what should i do now
<c7p> i can take a screenshot of the screenshot (what an irony :P) and manipulate the new screenshot with gimp so as to get the wanted picture
<c7p> godbyk: any idea ?
<godbyk> c7p: what's the problem?
<c7p> godbyk: i press the upload button but nothing happens
<c7p> submit*
<c7p> ^^
<godbyk> hmm.. I'm not sure then.
<godbyk> do you see anything printed to the console/terminal?
<godbyk> (If you're not running it from a terminal, try that. it will hopefully print an error msg or debug info that's more helpful.)
<c7p> ok
<c7p> godbyk: check this http://pastebin.com/nfZwRT5N
<c7p> i pressed the submit button 4-5 or so times
<daker> c7p, bug 691511
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 691511 in quickshot "Crash after pressing screenshot submit button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691511
<godbyk> daker: Thanks!
<godbyk> c7p: Per the bug report, try adding the contributor credits and them resubmitting.
<c7p> thx for helping
<c7p> we should add this to quickshots instructions
<godbyk> definitely.
<godbyk> and quickshot should provide a useful warning/error message about it.
<godbyk> (ideally, it'd require you to enter your contributor info before you go to the point of submitting the screenshot.
<c7p> yap
<godbyk> or ask for the info as needed when you try to submit.)
<c7p> godbyk: do you have a few minutes ?
<godbyk> c7p: a couple. what's up?
<c7p> i found a translation platform that maybe more proper for our project
<c7p> http://www.transifex.net/
<godbyk> cool.
<godbyk> I'll have a look.
<c7p> i don't know exactly what it provides but i watched a video from it's developers and they said that their software could be used for translating manuals
<c7p> neat
<godbyk> Pootle was the one I was trying to remember the other day. But I think it's basically the same as Rosetta/Launchpad: http://translate.sourceforge.net/wiki/pootle/index
<godbyk> do you have a link to that video? I'd love to watch it later.
<c7p> :/ it's in greek
<c7p> it is developed from greek developers
<godbyk> ah, bummer.
<c7p> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fG44h4iwuY
<c7p> but the vid is a bit old -there is new version now i think-
<godbyk> 'kay.
<c7p> g2g
<c7p> bye
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-18
<Infosoft> Hello everyone :)
<dutchie> up
<dutchie> oops
<komsas> Hello, who know how to get captured screenshots from the http://flan.uguu.ca:5000/ump/10-04 ?
<c7p> godbyk: ping
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-19
<patrickdickey> Hello there.  Does anyone know if there's a .qproj file for the Ubuntu-manual in English (or the project url to get Quickshot configured)?
<godbyk> patrickdickey: Which edition are you working on? 10.04 or 10.10?
<patrickdickey> Hello there.  For godbyk, you asked me a question earlier, but my computer had crashed. I'm working on 10.10 (as far as I know).  I used the lp:ubuntu-manual command in bzr to download the manual.  (My original question was about setting up QuickShot to work with the project).
<patrickdickey> Here is my original question (along with timestamp from CST):  [19:19:14] <patrickdickey> Hello there.  Does anyone know if there's a .qproj file for the Ubuntu-manual in English (or the project url to get Quickshot configured)?
<godbyk> patrickdickey: I don't think we've finalized the screenshots for 10.10 yet.
<godbyk> patrickdickey: Once we do, though, I think the qsproject file will be at this url: http://flan.uguu.ca:5000/ump/10-10/[ump]10-10.qsproj
<godbyk> (There's one there now, but I don't believe it's up to date.)
<patrickdickey> I see.  I noticed in some of the .tex files that they have TODO:'s where they wanted some screenshots.  I'll wait until everything is finalized then, before I start trying to get them.
<godbyk> Good idea. I'll make sure we post to the mailing list when we're ready to have everyone start collecting screenshots.
<patrickdickey> Thanks. I looked at the one that's up right now, and all it wants are two "Test" shots.  Unless that's just required to get things set up on my end.
<godbyk> I suspect it hasn't been setup on the server yet.
#ubuntu-manual 2011-12-13
<hannie> godbyk, ping
#ubuntu-manual 2011-12-14
<godbyk> Hey, CrustyBarnacle.
<godbyk> To answer your question from last week or thereabouts, the glossary entries are in the frontmatter directory because they must be included in the main .tex file prior to any of the other text that may refer to them.
<CrustyBarnacle> godbyk: Was wondering... Thanks
<CrustyBarnacle> godbyk: Feel free to hack at the Index entries or Glossary... My time is getting sucked up in Holiday shenanigans.
<godbyk> CrustyBarnacle: I'm going to try to work on some indexing this weekend.
<godbyk> I've been kept pretty busy with other work, too, unfortunately.
<CrustyBarnacle> godbyk: Me too
<CrustyBarnacle> ttyl... sleepy time
<Lhesalinux> hy
<Lhesalinux> pliss help
<Lhesalinux> tutorial instal wvdial
#ubuntu-manual 2012-12-10
<CarstenG> Hi at all
<hannie> hi CarstenG
<CarstenG> Hi Hannie
<CarstenG> Hannie, you wanted to contact the translation teams of the finished languages.
<CarstenG> Did you do this already?
<hannie> Well, I have contacted 3 persons from the Malaysian team
<hannie> But no one replied
<hannie> I contacted them via Launchpad
<hannie> I have generated the whole manual (Malay), 154 pages
<hannie> I am trying to find someone to do the screenshots
<CarstenG> Oh, bad, that they do not reply...
<hannie> It is not very encouraging :(
<CarstenG> But for the screenshots, it would be the best, if the malay team will do them.
<hannie> Yes, but then I have to find someone who wants to do the job
<hannie> I also talked to someone from the Croatian team
<CarstenG> Theoretical, we can do this, too. But without ḱnowing the language it is more difficult...
<hannie> Yes, I even have thought about inserting the English screenshots
<CarstenG> Well, this I would avoid...
<hannie> I thought you would say that ;)
<CarstenG> Then it is only half complete...
<CarstenG> It is another thing, if some applications are not yet translated to malay.
<CarstenG> I don't know, if the GUI is completely translated to malay?
<hannie> I can have a look in LP
<hannie> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+translations
<hannie> I have sent abuyop an email about a week ago, but he does not reply
<hannie> abuyop has done most of the translating
<hannie> Most of the gui is translated
<CarstenG> Maybe he is in vacation?
<hannie> Could be. I'll send him a reminder
<hannie> done!
<CarstenG> Mmmh, this link is the overall statistic, or?
<CarstenG> Which include all package descriptions, for example...
<CarstenG> Is there a kink only for GUI elements?
<hannie> yes, just look at Malay
<hannie> These are only the GUI packages
<hannie> GUI both for the OS and applications
<CarstenG> huu, then only 82 % of the German and 60 % of the Dutch GUI is translated?
<CarstenG> I thought, the GUI is complete. :-)
<hannie> Oh, but we are talking about Ubuntu, not the manual :)
<hannie> You were asking about the GUI weren't you?
<CarstenG> Yes, I mean Ubuntu itself.
<hannie> ok, then the link is the right one
<CarstenG> I mean, for the screenshots we need a translated GUI
<hannie> In VB one of us can try to install Ubuntu in Malaysian
<hannie> But I would prefer to have someone from the Malaysian team do the job
<CarstenG> So what I was thinking about: We have the Dutch and German screenshots complete translated, but in this link I see German 82 % and Dutch 60 %. So I thought, there are packages included which dont affect the GUI.
<hannie> Ah, the percentage does not mean a lot.
<hannie> The 300 most important packages are translated
<CarstenG> Well, you don't need to install the malay Ubuntu  complete in VM.
<hannie> So what do you suggest?
<CarstenG> Only add the language packs to your existing installation, and create a user with the malay settin.
<CarstenG> setting.
<CarstenG> Then you can do screenshots in other languages.
<hannie> You are right, just add a user and set his language to Malaysian
<CarstenG> This is the way, I have done for some Dutch screenshots. :-)
<hannie> I did the same with English (in my Dutch Ubuntu)
<CarstenG> Yes, but as you wrote, the Malay team should do it themself.
<CarstenG> Do they have a mailing list?
<CarstenG> Then you can send you email to this list.
<hannie> I will have a look, but I don't think so
<hannie> This team does not use Launchpad to host a mailing list.
<hannie> The answer is NO
<CarstenG> mmh, ok
<CarstenG> I will be back in some minutes.
<cqfd93> Hi All!
<hannie> Hi Sylvie
<hannie> and YoBoY
<YoBoY> hi hannie
<YoBoY> sorry for my jumps
<hannie> ah, those internet connections!
<YoBoY> it's not that. I'm moving my irc proxy to another server, and I'm doing some configuration changes at the same time :p
<hannie> cqfd93, is the French manual (Precise-e2) ready to be published now?
<YoBoY> not yet hannie
<hannie> ok, patience, patience
<YoBoY> (bonjour cqfd93 :* )
<cqfd93> Bonjour YoBoY!
<cqfd93> Hannie: not yet, we still have to fix a big bunch pf typos, punctuation, do some rewordongs...
<cqfd93> *rewordings
<hannie> ay, ay, it sounds familiar. It is quite a job. Respect.
<cqfd93> :-)
<hannie> And we want the quality to be high, don't we
<cqfd93> Right! We are perfectionists!
<hannie> I am now going to try and add a user in my VB-Ubuntu-Precise with language Malay
<cqfd93> Hannie, are you ready to publish precise-e2?
<hannie> cqfd93, I have given Kevin the green light, but he is sooooo busy
<cqfd93> Good for you, but not for him ;-)
<hannie> It appears the lulu printers do not like some of the things in our pdf
<cqfd93> Do you know what, and can you find a workaround?
<hannie> Kevin has just bought some Adobe fancy stuff to overcome this
<hannie> I guess we have to give him some time to find out if it works
<hannie> hi freedomrun
<freedomrun> hello hannie
<cqfd93> hi freedomrun
<hannie> How are things going?
<freedomrun> very well thank you, and you?
<freedomrun> cqfd93, hello
<hannie> busy as usual
<cqfd93> hannie, we may have the same problems with the French pdf?
<hannie> cqfd93, by the time you have finished the problem may be fixed (hopefully)
<CarstenG> Be back
<hannie> wecome back, CarstenG
<hannie> *welcome
<CarstenG> Hi Sylvie
<cqfd93> Hi Carsten!
<cqfd93> hannie: you may be right, as someone in the French team definitely wants us to publish in 2013 (he's the one who sends us lots of fix suggestions, I mean hundreds of them...
<hannie> Weel, I do hope we can publish both French and Dutch versions before the end of the year
<hannie> *well
<cqfd93> So do I
<CarstenG> Hannie, you wrote that you generated the malay manual.
<hannie> Yes, I first fixed a few errors and the made the pdf
<CarstenG> Did you fix the syntax error local on your system?
<hannie> *then
<hannie> what do you mean by syntax error local?
<hannie> I fixed a lot of errors in the po file
<hannie> Usually brackets and \\\\
<CarstenG> Well, they are fixed now on your computer, but are not available on LP.
<CarstenG> This I mean with "local"
<hannie> CarstenG, I just created a user "Ubuntu" in VB-precise with language Malay
<CarstenG> And, does it work?
<hannie> CarstenG, true, but I only want to upload the revised po file after having made contact with a member of the Malay team
<hannie> CarstenG, yes, I cannot read a thing :)
<CarstenG> Yes, that is right.
<hannie> CarstenG, about Malay screenshots:
<hannie> I will wait and see if abuyop will reply in the coming week
<hannie> If not, I guess we will have to do the screenshots ourselves
<CarstenG> I also thought about fixing the syntax errors, but the learning process for the malay team would be greater, if they would do it for themself.
<godbyk> Hey, hannie. You said that the Dutch manual is ready to be published?  (Sorry, I thought I was supposed to wait on you to finish something again. My mistake!)
<godbyk> hannie: Which branch? precise-e2 or quantal?  (Or both?)
<hannie> hey godbyk
<cqfd93> hi kevin!
<godbyk> Hey, Sylvie!
<hannie> godbyk, precise-e2. I sent you an email last week to tell you it was ready to be published. NP!
<godbyk> hannie: Okay. I may have missed it while I was away at the conference. (So much email!)  Should I use the nl.po that's in the precise-e2 bzr branch or the one from Launchpad?
<hannie> godbyk, glad you are with us again ;) Yes, I uploaded the last version to LP last week
<hannie> godbyk, you can use our ubuntu-manual branch
<hannie> There you also find the right screenshots
<godbyk> hannie: Okay. I'll build it today and see if anything is amiss. I'll send you the final draft for your approval and then we can get it published.
<hannie> godbyk, great! Looking forward to it
<godbyk> I just received emails recently that 12.04e2 and 12.10 are finally 'under review' for the software center.  Hopefully they'll appear there soon.
<hannie> godbyk, I have added the malay .clo file to my Projects/precise-e2, so I will not upload to LP for the moment
<hannie> It was only an experiment
<godbyk> cqfd93: I received your email regarding the margin sizes. I'll look into that. At one point I know I added more lines per page for the US English edition, but I may not have made adjustments to the translated (A4) editions.
<hannie> But I did manage to generate the complete Malaysian pdf file
<godbyk> hannie: Cool!
<hannie> I also just created a Malay Ubuntu user!
<CarstenG> Hannie, sorry to be nit-picky, but 03-active-connection.png has still a to small font size.
<hannie> CarstenG, I am going to have a look right now
<godbyk> CarstenG: For which translation?
<CarstenG> Dutch, precise-e2
<cqfd93> godbyk: (about margin sizes) thank you
<hannie> CarstenG, 03-active-connection.png is 276 x 123 pixels. You think that is too small?
<hannie> I can make a new one
<CarstenG> Hannie, I mean the font size, not the picture size.
<CarstenG> Compare it with the english original, and you see, what I mean.
<hannie> ah, let me see...
<godbyk> cqfd93: I looked at the code, and it appears that the A4 versions should get a couple more lines per page than the US letter versions.
<godbyk> cqfd93: I'll leave it that way for now, but we can take a look at it again during the raring branch. I might make a few other tweaks for raring, too.
<cqfd93> That would probably be good
<cqfd93> I mean, having one or two more lines, even in the precise-e2 and quantal versions, would be great! ;-)
<godbyk> cqfd93: Oh, no.. I meant that they should already have one or two more lines compared to the US English version.
<godbyk> A4 paper is taller and narrower than US letter paper.
<godbyk> CarstenG: I just got an email from lulu.com saying there was a problem printing 12.10 again. But this time I'm pretty sure it's using the PDF that Jeremy generated for us.  This is getting silly.
<cqfd93> godbyk: I think that having the bottom margin exactly the same height in both English and French versions would add one line to each page
<hannie> CarstenG, I have just created a Dutch user in VB Ubuntu Precise to make a new screenshot, but...
<hannie> the network manager menu is more simple because I only have a wired connection on this computer
<godbyk> cqfd93: I'll take a look at the numbers I'm using for the A4 and US letter margins and see how they differ.
<hannie> It only has 3 items: enable network, connection information and edit connections
<cqfd93> godbyk: thanks
<hannie> CarstenG, I guess I'll have to accept 03-active-connection.png as is, unless you can upload a better one
<CarstenG> ok, Hannie, I will try to create a new one.
<hannie> thanks
 * hannie is leaving. See you all
<cqfd93> hannie and CarstenG: I just installed the Duch language pack on my precise machine (that has wi-fi),and made a screenshot: http://ubuntuone.com/7OGjlHMVqJgHiQLUad2ZN3
<cqfd93> You can edit it with gimp to remove the items you don't want
<CarstenG> Thanks Sylvie, but I did it myself. on your screenshot is again a mouse pointer ;-)
<cqfd93> It's easy to get rid of it in gimp ;-)
<CarstenG> It’s easier not to capture it. ;-)
<cqfd93> ;-)
<CarstenG> See you tomorrow.
<CarstenG> Good night.
<cqfd93> see you tomorrow.  Good night!
#ubuntu-manual 2012-12-13
<cqfd93> Hi All!
<cqfd93> GodbyK, are you listening?
<godbyk> cqfd93: Yep!
<cqfd93> great news!
<cqfd93> we're ready to finalize precise and quantal
<godbyk> cqfd93: Ah, excellent!
<cqfd93> yes, finally
<godbyk> Are both branches ready?
<cqfd93> yes, sir!
<godbyk> cqfd93: Okay. I should use the fr.po files from Launchpad?
<cqfd93> yes, here are the links:
<cqfd93> precise : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/125649179/ubuntu-manual_ubuntu-manual-fr.poquantal : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/125649191/ubuntu-manual_ubuntu-manual-fr.po
<cqfd93> quantal : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/125649191/ubuntu-manual_ubuntu-manual-fr.po
<godbyk> cqfd93: Thanks!
<godbyk> cqfd93: I'll start working on it soon and email you if I find any problems or have more tidbits for you to translate.
<godbyk> cqfd93: Could you take a look at the text on the back cover and translate those paragraphs for me?  Just email me the translations and I'll have thorwil generate the covers.
<godbyk> cqfd93: You can find the English cover in titlepage/lulu-en_US.pdf (or .svg).
<cqfd93> Ok!
<cqfd93> Can you wait untill tomorrow?
<cqfd93> It's late here (1:10am...)
<godbyk> cqfd93: Oh, yeah. It's not rush. I won't be able to do too much work on it myself 'til this weekend.
<godbyk> You should get some sleep. :)
<cqfd93> Yes!
<godbyk> cqfd93: G'night!
<cqfd93> Thank you!  See you tomorrow.
<cqfd93> Bye everybody!
<hannie> cqfd93, hi
<hannie> I have just added wubi to the glossary, but I have removed the pageref from it (in Dutch version precise-e2)
<hannie> I do not think that IN the glossary we should refer to a chapter/section
<hannie> It is the other way around. In the section we refer to the explanation of the term in the glossary
<cqfd93> Hi Hannie!
<hannie> hey cq
<hannie> I just changed the sudo line (added \prompt \userinput as you suggested (in Dutch version)
<cqfd93> Yes, removing the pageref is probably a good idea, as the wubi section points to the glossary :-)
<hannie> I will add the sudo change to my notes for Raring (English). Thanks for reporting it.
<hannie> I will upload my nl.po to LP in a minute
<cqfd93> for the sudo line and at least another one, I added a line break (\n) between the command and the output
<hannie> sudo updategrub is on a line of its own
<hannie> ah, yes, just found it. Good catch again ;)
<cqfd93> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/precise-e2/+pots/ubuntu-manual/fr/1653/+translate
<cqfd93> and
<cqfd93> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/precise-e2/+pots/ubuntu-manual/fr/1655/+translate
<cqfd93> hannie, can you look at the bottom of page 117 in the French precise-e2 pdf?  There's a problem with the size of the titles "Comptes utilisateurs"
<cqfd93> and "Utilisateurs et groupes"
<cqfd93> page #111 in the Dutch manual
<hannie> I'll have a look right now
<hannie> cqfd93, let me finish those \promt \userinput strings first and then I will download fr.po (precise-e2)
<cqfd93> hannie, no need to compile it, here is the link to the pdf: http://ubuntuone.com/1fD6ZGk4WYFDcoCMGn6HN2
<hannie> cqfd93, ok, in a minute I'll have a look
<cqfd93> ok!
<cqfd93> Just found something in the Dutch manual: the first paragraph of each section is missing the indentation, the French manual doesn't show this problem
<hannie> I think in the English version the 1st par has no indentation either
<hannie> I talked to Kevin about this a long time ago
<cqfd93> It looks like it has been fixed in the French version
<hannie> ah, I know what happened to Comptes utilisateurs
<hannie> Let me find the link on the bug report I sent to LP a while ago
<cqfd93> ok
<hannie> cqfd93, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+bug/1082852
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 1082852 in ubuntu-manual "chapter6 section user accounts" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cqfd93> Even the English version has this title problem
<hannie> hence my bug report :)
<cqfd93> :-)
<hannie> we should switch subsection and section here
<hannie> We will change this in Raring
<cqfd93> But the font sizes will still be wrong?
<hannie> font of section is bigger than subsection, yes
<hannie> So, if User account = section and Users and groups = subsection, it should be ok
<hannie> On second thought, it should be reshuffled
<cqfd93> In your bug description, you said:
<cqfd93> I think it should be
<cqfd93>  \section{Users and groups}
<cqfd93> \subsection{user accounts}.
<hannie> Well. user accounts is just one line. It would look odd after paragraph "User and groups"
<hannie> I would make User account a section and the others subsections
<cqfd93> No, user accounts is the title of a subsection that hat 3 paragraphs
<hannie> So therefore it should be Section (User accounts :) )
<cqfd93> I'm confused...
<cqfd93> Let me try to understand:
<cqfd93> section Users and groups has several subsections
<cqfd93> user accounts
<hannie> If User accounts would have 3 paragraphs, then those paragraphs would not be subsections
<cqfd93> users management
<hannie> So: the section User accounts has 4 subsections namely:
<hannie> users and groups/managing users/managing groups/applying groups to files and folders
<cqfd93> To me, it should be:
<cqfd93> section users and groups
<cqfd93> 4 subsections User accounts/managing users/managing groups/applying groups to files and folders
<cqfd93> and this is what you imply in your bug report
<hannie> Shouln't this be: section user accounts, subsection Users and groups
<cqfd93> no, because users is just part of users and groups
<hannie> If you do this:
<hannie> Section Users and groups (not followed by any text) and then
<cqfd93> Hi CarstenG
<CarstenG> Hi Sylvie
<hannie> subsection User accounts (with text following), then it is not logical
<hannie> hi CarstenG
<CarstenG> Hi Hannie
<hannie> CarstenG, we were just discussing this bug:
<hannie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+bug/1082852
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 1082852 in ubuntu-manual "chapter6 section user accounts" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cqfd93> funny that manualbot just repeats the bug number you posted :-)
<hannie> ah those bots
 * cqfd93 is thinking about this: Section Users and groups (not followed by any text) and then subsection User accounts (with text following), then it is not logical
<hannie> cqfd93, let me read what it says in paragraph Users and groups to see if we can just exchange these two headings
<cqfd93> hannie, I think I understand that you think there should be at least one paragraph between these two titles
<hannie> ok, in the first paragraph they talk about users and groups, so the title is right
<hannie> cqfd93, I am thinking of a title for the subject/section, followed by the different (sub)sections like: Managing users, Managing groups etc.
<cqfd93> to make sure we're talking about the same paragraphs, we should look at the same pdf: the English pdf?
<hannie> What you suggest is: the title is "Users and groups" and the subsections are: Users and groups, Managing users etc.
<hannie> sorry, Title = Users and groups, subsections are: user accounts, managing users etc.
<cqfd93> Yes: Title = Users and groups, subsections are: user accounts, managing users etc.
<cqfd93> that sounds more logical to me
<cqfd93> But now, after reading what would be the user accounts section, I see they are talking about groups... grrrrrrrrrrr!!!
<hannie> Now you see what I mean. Life is difficult :(
<cqfd93> ;-)
<hannie> Hence my proposal to make the title (=section) User accounts and one of its subsections = Users and groups
<hannie> I need a break........I am going to finish nl.po and upload it. Otherwise kevin may start publishing without these changes
<hannie> cqfd93, we still have lots of time before Raring is released. So, no worries about sections and subsections :)
<cqfd93> OK!
<hannie> see you all
<cqfd93> see you!
<CarstenG> see you
<godbyk> Hey, CarstenG. it looks like lulu.com is still having trouble printing the 12.10 manual.
<CarstenG> Hi Kevin
<CarstenG> grml.
<CarstenG> Still with you new PDF with Adobe?
<godbyk> CarstenG: And we have a new support guy to boot. So far he's just sent me the same link of recommended PDF creation software but with no other useful help.
<godbyk> As far as I can tell, the current 12.10 manual should be using the PDF that Lulu generated for us.
<godbyk> So one would assume that PDF would be okay.
<godbyk> Seems not.
<godbyk> I think we should start exploring other printers in case lulu.com can't sort this out.
<cqfd93> hi godbyk!
<godbyk> Hey, cqfd93!
<godbyk> cqfd93: I'm trying to get this lulu.com problem sorted out before I start trying to publish a bunch more manuals with them.
<godbyk> cqfd93: Seems some of their printers don't like our PDFs. But it's difficult to get any details from them.
<godbyk> They just keep saying, 'You shouldn't use LaTeX.'
<CarstenG> Yes, we should find a new partner for printing, if lulu can not fix this issue.
<cqfd93> do you know what the problem is?
<CarstenG> GRML
<CarstenG> LaTeX is the best. :-)
<CarstenG> They should use good printers ...
<godbyk> CarstenG: Agreed.
<godbyk> CarstenG: And it seems that *some* of their printers are fine.. because it printed my copy of the manual without any complaints. And that was back when we still had transparent images and the like.
<godbyk> cqfd93: I don't know what the problem is. I keep asking and they keep guessing. Then I fix the thing they think is the problem and there are still problems.
<CarstenG> Yes, so they _can_ print our LaTeX files, if they want. It is not a problem with our files...
<cqfd93> do they print the 12.04 manual OK?
<godbyk> cqfd93: Sometimes.
<cqfd93> :-(
<godbyk> cqfd93: They printed it okay for me. But then they had problems printing it for Carsten.
<godbyk> cqfd93: Then I think we got it printed okay for Carsten (right, CarstenG?) but now someone else is having problems getting it printed.
<cqfd93> Frustrating and time consuming :-(
<godbyk> I'm starting a list of possible printers here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/PrintOnDemand
<godbyk> Right now I'm just pulling up lists of competitors to lulu.com and competitors of the competitors.
<godbyk> I haven't looked at any of their websites yet.
<godbyk> We can start looking at their websites and making notes of which ones would work for us, pricing info, etc.
<CarstenG> Kevin, i have no access to your pad
<CarstenG> OpenID Authentication Required
<CarstenG> Authorization is required to access http://pad.ubuntu.com/PrintOnDemand
<CarstenG> Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again.
<CarstenG> You are currently logged in as https://login.ubuntu.com/+id/w48WtfY. (logout)
<CarstenG> Why do I need a login for that pad?
<CarstenG> Sylvie
<cqfd93> Yes CarstenG
<CarstenG> I have just thought about the "users and groups" topic
<CarstenG> I stay at my opinion, as I wrote in the bug report
<cqfd93> so, we both agree
<CarstenG> We should make
<CarstenG> \section{Users and groups}
<CarstenG> \subsection{user accounts}
<CarstenG> \subsection{Managing users}
<CarstenG> \subsection{Managing groups}
<CarstenG> \subsection{Applying groups to files and folders}
<cqfd93> that's exactly what I think
<cqfd93> but the first paragraphs are a bit confusing
<cqfd93> as they talk about groups
<CarstenG> as well as users. :-)
<cqfd93> yes!
<CarstenG> So maybe we could move the third paragraph "Every user in Ubuntu is ..." to the \subsection{managing groups}
<CarstenG> Ok, I would upload the changed section heading to raring and cose the bug.
<cqfd93> Yes, that would be good.
<CarstenG> ok
<CarstenG> and online in rev 25 :-)
<manualbot> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/revision/25 | http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual -r 25
<cqfd93> Good!  thanks to the bot for the link ;-)
<cqfd93> oops, dead link :-(
<CarstenG> yeah. Be quiet, Bot!
<CarstenG> :-)
<cqfd93> ;-)
#ubuntu-manual 2013-12-10
<phillw> Hi folks, I've just given a gentle ping to the mailing list.
#ubuntu-manual 2013-12-11
<phillw> slickymaster: we seem to have lost our driver for lubuntu. As I'm now feeling a bit better after my burn out, I'd like to get a lubuntu 14.04 manual. I know I have a lot to learn, but having quitted other areas; I do think that my batteries are sufficiently re-charged to take this on.
<slickymaster> yeah, I see
<slickymaster> the best person for you to speak with would be godbyk
<godbyk> Oops. Hopping channels. :)
<slickymaster> hi godbyk
<godbyk> Hey, slickymaster, phillw.
<phillw> godbyk: I was just asking if they wanted to spread the load, we do share similar stuff.
<godbyk> Yeah, I think anywhere there is overlap we can share that content.
<godbyk> I haven't used Xubuntu or Lubuntu, though, so I don't know what's different. Anything aside from the default desktop environment?
<phillw> knome has indicated that that xubuntu will stick with their current format (I cannot blame them for that).
<godbyk> Are you thinking of using the same toolchain as the Ubuntu manual?  Or something else?
<slickymaster> I seem to recall that a manual Lubuntu team was being  created, before the 13.10 release
<godbyk> slickymaster: Yeah, they were working on getting things in place so they'd be ready to work on a 14.04 manual.
<phillw> godbyk: using what Jonathen suggested. He's not about at present... RL things... the 13.10 was a test for us to see what was needed. I recall that you good people made a fork for lubuntu
<godbyk> phillw: Yeah, we set up a separate bzr repository where you could just modify the .tex files.
<phillw> godbyk: I'm pretty new at this.. could you kind people set up https://launchpad.net/lubuntu-manual correctly for us / me?
<godbyk> phillw: I don't think I have permissions to modify that project.
<godbyk> You can find the bzr repository for the Lubuntu manual at <https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual/lubuntu-manual-saucy>, however.
<godbyk> (For 13.10, at least.)
<phillw> godbyk: we need for 14.04 :D
<godbyk> Looks like it hasn't been touched since June.
<phillw> no, when it was apparrent we could not do it, it was dropped.
<godbyk> Oh, the Lubuntu manual stuff was dropped?
<phillw> honesty is the best option. Let me grab sergio, what permissions do you need?
<phillw> godbyk: it paused and was no longer updated.
<godbyk> Gotcha.
<godbyk> phillw: I'm guessing that someone who is a Lubuntu Wiki and Docs Team admin would have to modify that project.
#ubuntu-manual 2013-12-12
<phillw> the driver of that project realised it was no do-able and the project went into suspended hybernation. I'm just thawing them out, but need some help on getting the basics all set up. I'm a decent author and editor, but am crap at lp stuff :P
<phillw> that will be sergio, but he; like me , is a wiki person. We're not familiar with the finer points of lp.
<godbyk> I can help a bit with the LP stuff.
<phillw> jonathan marsden was the lp guy, but he's no longer around... As they say... shit happens.
<godbyk> It looks like your first step would be to see if you can get permissions to modify settings for the project.
<godbyk> Then you can create a bzr repository to store the documentation.
<godbyk> In the meantime, you can create a bzr repository under your own name and then migrate it later, if you like.
<phillw> get permissions?... :D also known as tell him to grant the permissions.... what permissions does he need to grant? As that will be his 1st question!
<godbyk> I think you might get the permissions you need by joining this team: <https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs>
<godbyk> Or they could assign that project to you specifically (instead of a team).
<phillw> godbyk: I'm just tracking back.... I need https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs to make me an admin again.... Long story, shortly phrased... I burned out.
<godbyk> phillw: I think so, yeah.
<godbyk> phillw: re: burning out. No worries! It happens to the best of us.
<phillw> Well, I'm just iso testing and manual... I think that's enough!
<phillw> pleia2: ^^
<godbyk> phillw: I'm limiting myself to just manuals and docs at the moment. I've been pretty good about staying out of programming and design stuff so far. (I wouldn't mind getting into that more, but since it's what I spend my time doing during the day at the moment, it helps to take a little break.)
<phillw> godbyk: Since my melt down, I've learned to say a little two letter word.... 'no'.
<phillw> godbyk: I think me and you will be chatting often, as I've limited my self to standard iso testing and manual (always available as SOS for wiki).
<godbyk> phillw: Yeah, it's hard to say 'no' sometimes, isn't it?
<godbyk> phillw: I'm always happy to help. Feel free to ping me any time.
<phillw> godbyk: my general team channel is #phillw do feel free to pop in any time (And, yes, it is officially a primary channel before people have panic attacks!).
#ubuntu-manual 2014-12-09
<BillyMax> Hola, buenos dias
<BillyMax> como estan?
<BillyMax> here, do you speak spanish or english?
<BillyMax> ok, I come after
<BillyMax> Bye
#ubuntu-manual 2014-12-11
<CrazyLemon> hey guys.. does godbyk visit this channel ?
#ubuntu-manual 2014-12-12
<benonsoftware> CrazyLemon: Yeah, he usually appears in here
<CrazyLemon> benonsoftware ok... i guess i'll idle here for a bit
<CrazyLemon> thanks :)
<benonsoftware> :)
